# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Cubic, personal digital assistant, Cubic Robotics, Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Cubic Robotics

cubic.ai

"Cubic: Your Personal AI with Personality" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Cubic: the live demo

Published on Nov 15, 2014




> For the last two years we’ve been developing a personal AI with personality. In fact, it’s a new kind of an intelligent personal assistant. It is always with you, as it comes in several forms:
> 
> • Home Cube for indoor use
> • Power badge for outdoor use
> • Mobile App for Ios and Android
> 
> 
> We have manufactured prototypes of the home unit (Home Cube) and the Power badge, and we’ve developed the app. It’s one ecosystem of devices, there is one AI across all devices, one personality, its own for each user. It is a digital co-pilot that is always by your side for fun and to help you get things done. To make things work just the way you like it with only one interface needed, which is your voice.
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Cubic: Your Personal AI with Personality

Published on Nov 26, 2014




> Control your devices, apps, and services from anywhere, by simply speaking to your digital friend.

----------


## Airicist

Cubic: твой персональный искусственный интеллект с характером

Published on Nov 22, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Move Over Siri: Cubic Robotics Releasing New Artificial Intelligence Assistant With Personality"

by Natalie Kalin
July 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Cubic Evernote integration Demo

Published on Aug 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 22, 2015




> This demo shows some interesting capabilities of natural language processing system developed by Cubic.ai team.
> 
> For testing purposes we designed a special website with a model of the house with a set of smart devices from smart thermostats to locks and lights.

----------


## Airicist

Cubic + smart lock

Published on Dec 29, 2015




> Would you use the smart lock with intelligent voice assistant?

----------


## Airicist

Talk & Play with Philips Hue Lights + Cubic

Published on Mar 30, 2016




> Speak naturally to control your Philips Hue lamps. With Cubic AI butler you can manage colors and brightness, set up color scenes and animations, name your Hue lamps and distribute them by rooms.

----------


## Airicist

Siri, Alexa and Cubic.ai comparison. Which assistant is better for smart home and Philips Hue?

Published on Apr 15, 2016




> Hey guys!
> Today we are going to compare Siri, Alexa and Cubic.ai for the smart home space. We will be testing their ability to control one of the world's best and most popular smart lights - Philips Hue. You are already familiar with Siri and Alexa. Cubic.ai is a pretty new AI assitant tailored perfectly for the smart home space.

----------


## Airicist

Control Philips Hue with your voice and Cubic.ai

Published on Jun 29, 2016




> Control colors, brightness and scenes by rooms with your voice. 
> 
> Cubic.ai is a mobile app for Android and it will help you to get the most out of your Philips Hue:
> - Control rooms and zones - “Cubic, make the living room yellow.”
> - Set colors - “Let’s make it ocean blue.”
> - Adjust brightness - “Dim it just a bit.”
> - Set scenes - “Turn it to sunset.”
> - Check the status remotely - “Did I leave any lights on in the house?
> 
> ...

----------

